
Building CLI Apps in Go with Docli - celicoo
https://github.com/celicoo/docli
======
celicoo
Hey, creator of Docli ([https://docli.dev](https://docli.dev)) here.

3 months ago I've posted on Hacker News about Docli, a new library to help you
build CLI Apps in Go.

After the feedback I received about the lack of support for nested commands
(aka subcommands), I decided to dedicate my free time to add this feature, you
can read more about it at
[https://github.com/celicoo/docli/issues/10](https://github.com/celicoo/docli/issues/10)

Three months have passed, and I'm proud to announce that this feature has been
merged!

If you feel up to it, please follow the tutorial
([https://docli.dev/docs/tutorial](https://docli.dev/docs/tutorial)), it will
help you understand the Docli concepts.

